# Changing Color Batch Images To Black And White



## elche (Nov 29, 2008)

Howdy folks, I am new in here and new to LR so any help is welcome. I am trying to change a batch of color images to black and white but so far I can only do one at a time even when I got 4' imported images in my LR. I would love to do all of them at once. How is that accomplish?
Thanks  Elche


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Elche, welcome to the forum!

Best tip of the day - anything you do in Grid view, happens to all of the selected photos.

So, you can select all in Grid view, and then you have a few options.  You can press V to do an automatic B&W.  Or you can select a B&W preset from the presets dropdown in the Quick Develop panel.

There are plenty of other options - sync'ing settings is another - but that should get you started.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 29, 2008)

I suggest you look at the online help/manual.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 29, 2008)

Aaaaaw, Geoff, if everyone read the help or readme files, it'd be far too quiet around here!


----------



## elche (Dec 9, 2008)

Victoria and Geoff just saw these messages. Thanks so much  will try that.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 9, 2008)

You are most welcome !!:lol:
Enjoy !!

I find the LR b/w produces great prints. I find the "Region" sliders under the tone curve very useful.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, the real beauty of LR for black and white is using the targeted adjustment tool to drag on the image.....


----------

